# Compak e8 OD vs Ceado e37s - opinions



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I saw a thread of about one year ago on this forum that briefly discussed both of those grinders, but not to a great extent.

What's the general consensus? Considering they are very similar, is one preferable to the other, or has one got a significant advantage, for home use, over the other?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I have no experience of either of these but here's what I've gleaned from other posts:

E37s small, quiet and kitchen friendly. e8 OD, titanium coated burrs, much bigger.

Will be very interested to hear more objective comments!


----------

